# URGENT - Newbury Show



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I have just been on the website for this show and it would appear that they have changed the pre-booking date.

The site now states "Pre-booking on this event closes at 09:00 on 16 Apr 2007"

I know Clianthus and LadyJ are away this weekend so have taken the liberty of posting this as a reminder to all of us that have not yet booked our spaces.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Pre-booking close date*

Hi Trish

Just got back from our weekend in Kent with a few other MHF members. As usual on these occasions we had good company, plenty of food and drink and at last some sunshine 

Thanks for bringing this to everyones attention, I have changed the dates in the Rally/Meets section at the bottom of the front page.

Can I just remind everyone who hasn't yet booked (Which incidentally includes my husband!!!) that the MHF booking system will automatically remove your name from the list if you have not confirmed your booking 3 days before pre-booking closes. So anyone unconfirmed on Friday morning will be removed to enable other members to book the remaining spaces.

By the way Trish we are always on the look-out for efficient Rally Assistants!!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Sort our booking tomorrow


Motorhomer2


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Have just booked via website, looking forward to a good weekend
Ian


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ian

Thanks for letting me know you have booked. I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.

Anyone else booked with Warners who hasn't got the MHF e-mail to enable them to confirm, please either PM me or post on this thread and I will do it for you.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Jenny,

I have just booked online with Warners. Cheers


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tricia

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Can I be included


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello


Just tried to book on line but the website is not secure. How have you all booked if by phone what is the number & who do I need to speake to.


Thanks


motorhomer2


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi BERTHA

If you wish to join us at Newbury Show, please put your name on the list of attendees in the rally section at the bottom of the front page, then follow the link and book with Warners. Then you can let me know and I will confirm you. If you have a problem or are unsure about any of this please PM me and I will be glad to help.

Hi motorhomer2

Most people seem to have booked on-line, via their website. They do not take telephone bookings so the only other way is by post using one of the booking forms in cc, c&cc or the various motorhome magazines.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

When you get to checkout stage 2 to enter your credit card details, the page is secure.

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Dave. Elizabeth has sorted it now and booked.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Elizabeth,
> 
> When you get to checkout stage 2 to enter your credit card details, the page is secure.
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave

Thanks for info above. Our IE is playing up & we have to keep doing a system restore as it just keeps crashing down. We have switched to Mozilla meanwhile till it can be soretd and there was no usual lock at the bottom just kept getting the message the info was going over an insecure route but we have sorted it now.

Thanks again.

Motorhomer2


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi BERTHA

Glad you have decided to join us, please let me know when you have booked with Warners so that I can confirm you. 

Please be aware that your name will automatically be removed if you haven't confirmed by Friday but if you let me know after that I can put it back on.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 103855 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have now booked for the Newbury show and I have booked a provisional place with MHF memebers but I can't see how I can confirm on this MHF site that i have now booked

Please can someone help

Many thanks

Owen


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Owen

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees. You should get an e-mail from MHF when you put your name down provisionally and can confirm from that. Some members don't seem to get this e-mail so you can always PM me and I will do it for you.

Regards


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

As it is now 3 days before close of pre-booking for this show, the following unconfirmed attendees have been removed from the list by the MHF automatic booking system so will not be camping with MHF:-

Traveller_HA5_3DOM
Sparkle
Shiretor
BERTHA

If you still wish to attend and camp with MHF you must pre-book with Warners the show organisers before 9.00am on Monday 16th April.

Please PM me or post on this thread when you have done this and I will put your name back on as a confirmed attendee.

Look forward to hearing from you all and anyone else who decides to go. It would be nice to fill all our places again.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Our ticket came this morning correctly labelled Mfacts


Motorhomer2


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

My ticket arrived this morning too, correctly showing M'facts.com.

Looking forward .....


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine arrived this morning as well, Red, MHF, right Reg and arrival day but I'm apparently taking 2 children!!!

So as near correct as Warners usually get so I'm happy.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

FINAL REMINDER!!!

Pre-booking for this show closes at 9.00am tomorrow, Monday 16th April.

You need to pre-book to camp in the MHF section.

Please let me know if anyone else books so that I can confirm them as an attendee.

___________________________________

Traveller_HA5_3DOM 

I notice you have put yourself back on this list after being auto-removed by the MHF booking system. Does this mean you have now booked with Warners?

If you have can you either please confirm yourself on the list of attendees or let me know and I will do it for you. Thanks.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM 

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I'm now back for me hols down South you will all be glad to hear, only for a few days though before heading to Peterborough  

Is that it then only 25 of us for Newbury  well at least I will probally be able to remember who we have with us. Anybody else thinking of going if so better book it tonight 8O else you will not be able to camp us.


Jacquie


----------



## 103855 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Ladyj

Did you get my and Bertha's conformation

Regards
Owen


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi there

I see I have been taken off the list all together

I have had my tickets but they make no reference to pitching up with MotorhomeFacts

The ticket is GREEN GP N'07

I wish th instructions were a little bit better on this site, I must have missed something in the process, I went to Rallies, typed in Newbury and did a search, came up with the dates and prices and a link to Out&About please tell me where the process is fully described please, not blaming anyone just a little confused


So, would someone be so kind to put me back on the list and I can confirm I have a ticket

Many thanks

Hugh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Look 9 posts up this thread.

Dave


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Dave, looked 9 posts back and ..........?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Hugh

Good to see you are on the list of confirmed attendees now. 


stew


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Stew,

Question is have I the right tickets from Out&About??

Regards
Hugh


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh,

The answer is no I do not think you have the right tickets you should have MHF's on them not GP as GP is General Parking so I would suggest you get in touch with Warners before 20th April and get them changed. I have added you onto our rally list but please get your tickets changed to MHF because the marshals on the gate will not send you our way unless you have MHF on your tickets.

Jacquie


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi LadyJ

So when ordering the tickets how should I have told them that I was with Motorhomefacts?

My brother, Madmax2, is likely to have the same problem.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Hugh,

When you get onto the booking form from the link on our rally listings there is a drop down list listing all the clubs, you have to click on motorhomefacts as being the club you want to camp with.If Madmax has the same problem then he will have to get his tickets altered as well

Jacquie


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi LadyJ

I know the drop down you are talking about but I did not see Motorhomefacts in it.

These god damn glasses!!!

I have emailed them to inform them of my mistake

Regards
Hugh


----------

